# The future is here guys,2,824 mpg



## readytogo

WOW :2thumb:
https://autos.yahoo.com/news/students-design-a-car-that-gets-2-824-mpg-063054458.html


----------



## lazydaisy67

Good for them!! Too bad we'll never see such a thing on the streets in our lifetimes. There have been people in the past who have modified regular gas engines to get around 100 mpg but they either sold the patent or were disappeared. Big oil won't allow that kind of fuel efficiency because it would cut into their profits. That IS what it's all about after all.


----------



## Sentry18

Diamonds and oil, only truly valuable because someone decided they were and everyone else just agreed. When the dip stick shows the oil tanks are almost empty then suddenly there'll be some new energy source to replace it. And no matter how much of "it" there is or how cheap "it" is, "it" will suddenly be very valuable.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

Everything I see in that article is for scaled-down vehicles. Once you make it "human-sized," it fuel efficiency goes way down.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Woody

AdmiralD7S said:


> Everything I see in that article is for scaled-down vehicles. Once you make it "human-sized," it fuel efficiency goes way down.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's think on that for a minute. What is considered 'human sized'? What is considered EPA standard approved?
> 
> Let's say you have two vehicles, an SUV and a 4 door sedan. How often is just one person in that vehicle? You need to go to the store (or daily work trip), how many folks are in that vehicle? One. There is plenty of room for three more folks PLUS all the groceries you buy, but one person is an occupant. In European countries they have adopted to having a smaller vehicle. We Americans still need the bigger is better!
> 
> You are thinking in government and big company speak, MORE IS BETTER! Who would want a vehicle that only one, or two people could fit into and go somewhere??? That is ridiculous!!! I NEED a vehicle that I could tow a trailer or bring my whole family on vacation ONCE A YEAR. The other 364 days is nothing, I still NEED that capability.
> 
> Now, look at reality. The EPA has one set of standards for testing 'fuel economy and emissions'. Europe has another. Both are different, but Europe is more stringent, using different guidelines. Their vehicles are much more efficient and clean burning. I bought a 2008 Toyota Yaris, 2-door. In Europe they have a 1.3 turbo diesel option that gets an easy 60+ MPG. There is also the option of a 1.2L gas engine available anywhere BUT the U. S..
> Yes, I am on boards where we compare mileage.
> 
> Here in the U. S. we ONLY have the option of a 1.5 gas engine, 29 city/36 highway. That makes a combined 32.5 MPG. It is not a 'hybrid' it is a straight gas engine. I can easily get over 40 MPG running wild with 50 to 60 MPG if I actually hypermile and try to get good mileage. Yeah, winter or cold weather is different and if I can get 45MPG in winter I am happy.
> 
> So, why do we, in the U. S. NEED to drive a vehicle that holds 4 to 6 folks when only one is actually using it? Bigger is better, right? Why do I NEED to worry about mileage at all!!! Heck, my Yaris gets good mileage but what does it save me in terms of actual dollars?? What if some drunk moron slams into me with his Hummer, and I only have this little vehicle???
> 
> We have all been programed to think in terms of consumption, not actual need! If we all had a vehicle we actually 'needed' we would be driving one of these little things. That or taking the four hooved critter to the market.
Click to expand...


----------



## cqp33

If you like Europe so much then go there, don't leave your continent and then try to make mine what you left, the door swings both ways! 

What is great about America or used to be is freedom! Freedom to purchase that big gas guzzling truck because you can and want too! That is what this country was found on, not more .gov telling us to be more like Europe!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## cowboyhermit

cqp33 said:


> If you like Europe so much then go there, don't leave your continent and then try to make mine what you left, the door swings both ways!
> 
> What is great about America or used to be is freedom! Freedom to purchase that big gas guzzling truck because you can and want too! That is what this country was found on, not more .gov telling us to be more like Europe!


Sorry but :lolsmash:

NOTHING to do with automobiles and driving in North America is "Free" in any way. To describe the extent of regulations and government influence in that area would take hours.


----------



## k0xxx

Woody;340199
Let's think on that for a minute. What is considered 'human sized'? What is considered EPA standard approved?... [snip said:


> So, why do we, in the U. S. NEED to drive a vehicle that holds 4 to 6 folks when only one is actually using it? Bigger is better, right? Why do I NEED to worry about mileage at all!!! Heck, my Yaris gets good mileage but what does it save me in terms of actual dollars?? What if some drunk moron slams into me with his Hummer, and I only have this little vehicle???
> 
> We have all been programed to think in terms of consumption, not actual need! If we all had a vehicle we actually 'needed' we would be driving one of these little things. That or taking the four hooved critter to the market.


My daily driver seats nine... :surrender:

That being said, I'd like to see that Yaris haul a trailer loaded with 12 beef critters or pull a tractor out of a mud bog. Fuel efficiency is nice, but when there's real work to be done, real power (and it's inherent lack of efficiency) is required. Still, I wouldn't mind a little Yuppie Car for just basic transportation.


----------



## Woody

k0xxx said:


> My daily driver seats nine... :surrender:
> 
> That being said, I'd like to see that Yaris haul a trailer loaded with 12 beef critters or pull a tractor out of a mud bog. Fuel efficiency is nice, but when there's real work to be done, real power (and it's inherent lack of efficiency) is required. Still, I wouldn't mind a little Yuppie Car for just basic transportation.


That is exactly it!!! How many times would you NEED to haul that load? For most of us, maybe once or twice a year. The remainder of our driving time is one person in a vehicle simply going here to there. I have nothing against a truck when used to make a living. Heck, when I worked for a living I had an '82 K20 that got 9 miles to the gallon, with a tail wind, going downhill. But, it would haul its own weight ANYWHERE over anything. Rarely was I driving it without a ton of crap in the hand-made flatbed, if nothing else a crapload of tools.

I have nothing against folks who NEED to drive that large vehicle everyday. Heck, even if you only want to drive it, that is fine with me. This *IS* America and as pointed out you are free to drive whatever you wish! I just have other places I would rather spend my money (what little is left after taxes that is) on something other than feeding one.


----------



## Woody

cqp33 said:


> If you like Europe so much then go there, don't leave your continent and then try to make mine what you left, the door swings both ways!
> 
> What is great about America or used to be is freedom! Freedom to purchase that big gas guzzling truck because you can and want too! That is what this country was found on, not more .gov telling us to be more like Europe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I'm a born and bred U. S. citizen. I don't love Europe, never been there or plan to go there. I am just pointing out that the technology to get that much better mileage already exists, and is being used elsewhere in the world, for those of us who would rather spend that money on something other than big oil.

The .gov is not telling us to be more like Europe, at least not in this matter, they are preventing that technology from coming here.

I do not judge anyone by the vehicle they drive, or the home they live in, that is their choice. You want to pull up to the pump and dump $80 while I dump $20 for driving the same mileage, go for it! My gas guzzler sits at home 90%, or more, of the time. I choose to drive my little econo-box as a daily commuter, that is my American choice.


----------



## LincTex

Woody said:


> How often is just one person in that vehicle? You need to go to the store (or daily work trip), how many folks are in that vehicle? One. There is plenty of room for three more folks PLUS all the groceries you buy, but one person is an occupant. In European countries they have adopted to having a smaller vehicle. We Americans still need the bigger is better!





k0xxx said:


> My daily driver seats nine... :surrender:
> Still, I wouldn't mind a little Yuppie Car for just basic transportation.


My daily driver - - I wish more would follow suit!!


----------



## Tirediron

These contests show what you can do in a unreal situation once, show me a highway tractor that can pull a 13'6" tall reefer down the highway cheaper, (oh yeah they could before the EPA went all euro trash on the FAKE emmisions requirements.) Most commuter traffic could be eliminated by letting people work at home or in local multi corp offices, but the EGO s have to have the big tower somewhere and all peons must attend. Beside the fact that most corporate activity is just Fluff anyway. 

Better yet increase farm tractor fuel economy back up to where it was in the 1950S

Progress my A$$


----------



## BillS

readytogo said:


> WOW :2thumb:
> https://autos.yahoo.com/news/students-design-a-car-that-gets-2-824-mpg-063054458.html


Gee, they don't tell you the speed of the vehicle, do they???

I don't buy it. Nobody wants a lawnmower engine on an enclosed skateboard going 12 miles an hour. I don't know what the speed is but I know that air resistance increases proportionally to the square of the speed. So obviously it can't go fast enough to be practical.

Next, it was developed by college students because it has no commercial practicality. Don't you think the Japanese would be making cars like this already if they were practical?

I don't really care about gas mileage. Gas mileage is the most overrated cost of owning and operating a vehicle. You have people who LEASE vehicles and they brag about the gas mileage. There ARE things dumber than leasing a vehicle but it's hard to think of any from a financial standpoint.


----------



## BillS

lazydaisy67 said:


> Good for them!! Too bad we'll never see such a thing on the streets in our lifetimes. * There have been people in the past who have modified regular gas engines to get around 100 mpg but they either sold the patent or were disappeared. Big oil won't allow that kind of fuel efficiency because it would cut into their profits.* That IS what it's all about after all.


Those are all myths. If it were possible to modify a regular car so it would get 100 miles per gallon it would already be happening. The Japanese would have done it long ago.

Gas mileage is the most overrated expense associated with owning and operating a vehicle. According to this article,

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/04/16/aaa-car-ownership-costs/2070397/

It costs an average of $9,122 to own and operate a vehicle for one year.

That includes car insurance which, according to this article,

http://www.carinsurancecomparison.com/what-is-the-average-cost-of-car-insurance-per-month/

averages about $1800 per year.

And you'll never see a car like that on the street because it's totally impractical for normal use. The "car" looks like it's knee high.


----------



## Tirediron

Yeah you can get phenomenal mileage from a spark ignition engine but the measuring system is a bit skewed you put 5 gallons in a graduated container , nice fresh hi octane gas and you drive the modified usually small midsize car for what ever distance it takes to use up a gallon of volume, usually a long distance, like 90 to 100 miles, BUT what "they" don't tell you is the light ends of the gas were used to get this phenomenal mileage the rest of the stuff in the tank probably wouldn't take the car back to the start point without major fuel mixer adjustments, cute parlor game but not really useable, unless you have a source of well head condensate to run your car on.


----------



## Woody

BillS said:


> Gas mileage is the most overrated expense associated with owning and operating a vehicle. According to this article,
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/04/16/aaa-car-ownership-costs/2070397/


This would depend on who you are. I can't be the only one around where money is tight and anywhere I save a few dollars means a lot.

I was driving my 1994 Cherokee back in 2008 when gas hit $4.00/gallon US and didn't look to be willing to stop increasing. For my 300 mile work commute (weekly not daily!) it was costing me $65 to $70/week to feed it. After looking around I decided to get a Toyota Yaris, combined EPA MPG of 32.5 MPG This would cut my weekly gas bill in half. Yes, I would have a car payment but also would not have to pay for repairs to the '94.

As mentioned in your article:

"The biggest percentage increase this year was in maintenance costs, which grew by 11.26% to 4.97 cents per mile, on average, for sedan owners. *Average costs in all categories are lower for smaller vehicles and higher for bigger ones.*"

So, I am saving again by reducing my maintenance costs. We ALL know this so I will be saving on repair and insurance costs in the future also.

The car is paid for now, still have the Jeep also! With modifying my driving habits I get a better MPG average than the EPA rating. Using the current $3.60/gallon I am (was when I was working that is) spending about $24/week for the commute gas compared to about $60 for the Jeep. For some of us out there that ~$40/week savings means a whole lot!

Now, I cannot do anything about the price of gas, only how much I use. I can shop around and save on insurance and do repairs myself to save there. 99% of my driving is with only the puppy and I in the vehicle. To me, that gas savings is a major deal on my ongoing finances.


----------



## readytogo

*This is the new one on the market*

http://www.eliomotors.com/
artydance:


----------



## k0xxx

readytogo said:


> http://www.eliomotors.com/
> artydance:


I've been following these. The three wheel, enclosed motorcycle idea has been around for a while. I remember seeing one on display during the Daytona Bike Week back in the mid 80's. Unfortunately, it would not work out for the vast majority of the population in the US. Having children, hauling groceries, etc., would make these very impractical. Still for the few that could use them, they'd be thrifty and probably a lot of fun.


----------



## VoorTrekker

The article doesn't tell us the speed of that syfy car. Also, these lay down and have no peripheral visibility vehicles and syfy bikes are too dangerous for the real world. I need to sit up to observe my surroundings, I can't do it supine. 

For a daily commuter to work, a small economy car is great. We only need a few things in the car; gym bag, lunch, daily need this stuff. Not counting the "B.o.B." The Elio car would fit this need. 

Many people don't need the compact car either, so these very small cars would really be good for metropolitan lifestyles.


----------



## readytogo

cqp33 said:


> If you like Europe so much then go there, don't leave your continent and then try to make mine what you left, the door swings both ways!
> 
> What is great about America or used to be is freedom! Freedom to purchase that big gas guzzling truck because you can and want too! That is what this country was found on, not more .gov telling us to be more like Europe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


, it must be the mountain air or carbon emissions.


----------



## partdeux

Multi decade Automotive Engineer here.

Absolutely unmitigated BS that anybody hides, buys up, or otherwise buries new fuel saving technology. I don't know an OEM that wouldn't pay HUGE dollars for the magic carb 

Three factors have to be in every design
Safety
Practicality
Customer Acceptance.

Electric Cars are great fuel savings vehicles... however, they are limited on the practicality, customers are having trouble accepting them, and Tesla's had some interesting safety issues.


----------



## crabapple

These cars like motorcycles are not safe.
It is not the car/cycle, but the crazies you have to share the road with.
Until the road ways are safer, these car can not be useful here in the USA.
The state will have to increase fines & jail time for speeds over 20 mile above the posted speed limit.
Driver talking on phone, texting, falling asleep, DUI of anything that cause you to harm persons in or around your car, should have some jail time.
Other wise the dream of these cars will not work.
I drive a motor bike 36 months & had 4 different models, the best advice I was given was, "Act as if everyone on the road is looking to run you over & kill you".
I wish I was wrong about this, I see these persons drive 15-20 miles over the speed limit every day.


----------



## rhrobert

You can have my '90 Suburban and '86 M1009 when you pry my cold dead body out from behind the wheel.

I like 'em, I drive them both almost every day, and if I ever tried to put my wife in a Yaris she'd hop in HER Suburban and run me over.


----------

